# 2019 Grizzly Tohatsu 20 short shaft



## fyr4efect (Nov 1, 2018)

First I want to thank all here who responded to my help requests. Saved me a lot with my learning curve.
Hung the engine yesterday using a 1 ton Walmart chain hoist. 40.00. Works great. Started immediately. Very quiet, will be more quite in the water with prop exhaust.
The cav plate sits 1 1/2" above the bottom of the transom. Talked to a guy who has the same boat and engine and he says no cavitation. Says he gets 25mph WOT. I'm taking it out tomorrow so we will see. I have a tiny tach but haven't decided where to mount yet. Both batteries are mounted in front hatch. BTW got the engine from Online Outboards. Great to deal with. Gave a Military discount.
I'll post after the test run. Cheers


----------



## wmk0002 (Nov 1, 2018)

Nice rig!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Nov 1, 2018)

Congrats. That should be a great fishing rig. Those 20 tohatsu motors are over achievers. Should perform great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 1, 2018)

Yes nice rig for sure.
Only thing I suggest, is your transducer is angled to low. Once you pull the boat out of the water. And see the scam line, ( how the boat is leveled in the water) you can rise the end upward. So it’s level in the water. This makes a huge difference in performance.





This is a pic of mine. Looks odd, but I have a lot of rear weight. There are UTUBE videos on how to use levels to gain the correct set position. But hey the scam line doesn’t lie [emoji6]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 1, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> First I want to thank all here who responded to my help requests. Saved me a lot with my learning curve.
> Hung the engine yesterday using a 1 ton Walmart chain hoist. 40.00. Works great. Started immediately. Very quiet, will be more quite in the water with prop exhaust.
> The cav plate sits 1 1/2" above the bottom of the transom. Talked to a guy who has the same boat and engine and he says no cavitation. Says he gets 25mph WOT. I'm taking it out tomorrow so we will see. I have a tiny tach but haven't decided where to mount yet. Both batteries are mounted in front hatch. BTW got the engine from Online Outboards. Great to deal with. Gave a Military discount.
> I'll post after the test run. Cheers



Ok, I didn't wait. Took it out today. I hooked up the tin tach. Wound 3-4 times around the plug but it showed 3000 rpm at WOT. GPS showed 25mph. I think I didn't put it on right. The motor does cavitate slightly. I get alittle spray back at the transom. Looks like its coming from the anti cave plate. I can adjust the "tilt" up while running but not down. Didn't seem to make much diff with the spay. I read somewhere for a fix for this but I forgot what they did. Recommendations?
Gets up on plane very easy. Transducer was working fine and didn't loose display at 25mph. I will adjust it like Gatorglenn mentioned to see if any diff.
All and all I am satisfied with my decision to go with the 20hp on this boat. The engine came with a 9.25 x 11.5 prop. Any advise welcome.


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 1, 2018)

wmk0002 said:


> Nice rig!




Thx


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 1, 2018)

If you can get a good rpm reading. And it’s still 3000 I would go to a 10p. It’s a heavy boat for its size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 2, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> fyr4efect said:
> 
> 
> > First I want to thank all here who responded to my help requests. Saved me a lot with my learning curve.
> ...



Nice. I like how my grizzly rides on the water. I still need to mount a driver's seat off-center like yours.
Just curious, what did the tach read at idle? I'm wondering if its setup right.
That 20 should troll nicely. Enjoy the new rig. =D>


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 2, 2018)

jasper60103 said:


> fyr4efect said:
> 
> 
> > fyr4efect said:
> ...



I wound 3x around 1 spark plug right up to the cap. Then I attached the white wire to a engine ground. At idle I think it was 600. I'm going mess with it today. Maybe 2x around. Im more annoyed with the spray. I cant lower the engine. I still have my mini-jacker that didn't fit the Merc 25 LS, but it will fit this 20 as the mounting holes are 8" apart and the jacker plate is 11" I thought if I keep it the same height but 4" offset it might solve my cav problem. I'm not sure a hydrofoil is an answer. I am very new to this but I am not opposed to experiment. The 14 grizz moves out pretty good with the 20 and handles well. Thx for your input.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Nov 2, 2018)

The tach might be set on 2 stroke

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 2, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> > fyr4efect said:
> ...


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 2, 2018)

GYPSY400 said:


> The tach might be set on 2 stroke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk



You could be correct. The Tinytach 2AM I have is for outboards [ except Honda ] I spoke to TinyTach and he didn't ask 2 or 4 stroke. The instructions doesn't ask if your engine is 2 or 4. It just says wire around a plug wire. He said try wiring to both cylinder plug wires as it might be picking one input instead of two.So we will see. That 3000rpms Im getting is half what WOT should be for this 20 hp. 5400-6100. 

Ok after hooking on both wires the idle is 1000 rpm, on one it was 500-575. So looks solved. Ill water test it Mon. 

Thx for your input.


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 3, 2018)

Tiny techs have been around for ever. Used on mostly 4 stoked motors. Lawnmower, generators. All sort of things. But the biggest thing I found over the years is, putting one wire only on the number 1 cylinder, as directions say. Your idle rpms should be between 750-900 when the motor is fully warmed up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 3, 2018)

gatorglenn said:


> Tiny techs have been around for ever. Used on mostly 4 stoked motors. Lawnmower, generators. All sort of things. But the biggest thing I found over the years is, putting one wire only on the number 1 cylinder, as directions say. Your idle rpms should be between 750-900 when the motor is fully warmed up.
> 
> 
> My directions don't mention #1 cylinder, neither did the factory guy. Thx for your input.


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 3, 2018)

Well ok, they must have changed. All 3 I’ve bought (some time ago) all said to. Go luck and it’s a really good looking rig


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 4, 2018)

gatorglenn said:


> Well ok, they must have changed. All 3 I’ve bought (some time ago) all said to. Go luck and it’s a really good looking rig
> 
> Thx,
> 
> ...


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 4, 2018)

gatorglenn said:


> Yes nice rig for sure.
> Only thing I suggest, is your transducer is angled to low. Once you pull the boat out of the water. And see the scam line, ( how the boat is leveled in the water) you can rise the end upward. So it’s level in the water. This makes a huge difference in performance.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nytebyte (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a 2018 20 hp Tahatsu and I belive the idle rpm is 950? Top rpm if propped right is 5800 to 6000. I haven't looked in the owners book lately and just going from memory but pretty sure on the idle rpm. I wanted to slow mine down a bit for trolling and found that with the efi I couldn't do it.


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 4, 2018)

nytebyte said:


> I have a 2018 20 hp Tahatsu and I belive the idle rpm is 950? Top rpm if propped right is 5800 to 6000. I haven't looked in the owners book lately and just going from memory but pretty sure on the idle rpm. I wanted to slow mine down a bit for trolling and found that with the efi I couldn't do it.



I just started it up and let it warm up this am. It was at 950. Book says 950 idle, 5400-6100
Taking it out tomorrow to ck what it reads at WOT.
What boat do you have your 20 on?


----------



## nytebyte (Nov 4, 2018)

Mine is on a 14 ft Lund Fisherman. Top speed is around 23 gps with me and my Lab but it is pretty heavily loaded.


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 4, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> gatorglenn said:
> 
> 
> > Yes nice rig for sure.
> ...


It is a Vance 3” adjustable. When dialing in a setup. You are really handicapped with only being able to move the motor one hole at a time. Most all motor-boat combos can be setup right in 1/8” increments. My boat motor does not benefit from a lot of setback. But it’s greatly improved with height adjustment. So I have a PT175 TX with 60hp. And with my 3 blade prop I can run 38 gps. But the prop I run most is a 13p Trophy Sport 4blade. At 37 gps. At 5800 rpms with a 5% prop slip. Which is really good jackplate is set to a ptp of 5-1/4”.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 4, 2018)

nytebyte said:


> Mine is on a 14 ft Lund Fisherman. Top speed is around 23 gps with me and my Lab but it is pretty heavily loaded.



What is your transom height? Do you have a short shaft 20? Reason I'm asking is I'm getting some sprayback from my cav plate at running speeds.
My cav plate is 1 1/2" above the bottom transom. I don't even know if I could drop it down [jackplate] it would solve anything. Anyway I am going to start looking into this issue being new to this. Here I thought buy a boat put an engine on go fishing?


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 4, 2018)

20” shaft on motor, which means its a 19-1/4” for mercury. Transom is 22”
See if you can set a phone or camera up to video the spray. Iam having a hard time with the spray coming from the cav plate set that high. But the transducers are Notorious for creating a sprayed like that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 4, 2018)

gatorglenn said:


> 20” shaft on motor, which means its a 19-1/4” for mercury. Transom is 22”
> See if you can set a phone or camera up to video the spray. Iam having a hard time with the spray coming from the cav plate set that high. But the transducers are Notorious for creating a sprayed like that.
> 
> Spray is coming from both sides. Transducer is on the right. Im going out in the am and will bend over the transom at speed and play with the tilt. I can tilt up running but not dn as its tilt not trim on this 20. Don't have a camera just cell.
> ...


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 4, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> .
> 
> Im going out in the am and will bend over the transom at speed and play with the tilt. I can tilt up running but not dn as its tilt not trim on this 20. Don't have a camera just cell.



Be careful! I would rather get my iPhone wet than lean over the transom of a small boat doing 25 mph. 

This has nothing to do with your question and I'm the last guy that should give any kind of forum tech tips, but I might have one. When you quote a previous post, if you make your response below where it says "[/quote]" it is easy to see where the quote stops and your response starts.


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 4, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> fyr4efect said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


" it is easy to see where the quote stops and your response starts.[/quote]


Your last sentence after you wrote "[/quote]" got put in this response. I scroll a few clicks after the quote. Is what it is.


----------



## tracker101 (Nov 4, 2018)

Your Grizzly is a Great boat, I have been looking at the Tohatsu motors for my Tracker 1436 except I would be getting one in the 10 hp range. Keep us posted on how yours works out.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 4, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> I scroll a few clicks after the quote. Is what it is.




Yep!


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 5, 2018)

tracker101 said:


> Your Grizzly is a Great boat, I have been looking at the Tohatsu motors for my Tracker 1436 except I would be getting one in the 10 hp range. Keep us posted on how yours works out.



Thx,

The Tohatsu manual puts the 9.9E,15E, and 20E in the same book.


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 5, 2018)

fyr4efect, 
if you don't mind me asking, what kind of seat mount did you use for the drivers seat?
I'm thinking of doing something similar.
I noticed the factory seat mount is sealed to keep water out.

-jasper


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 5, 2018)

jasper60103 said:


> fyr4efect,
> if you don't mind me asking, what kind of seat mount did you use for the drivers seat?
> I'm thinking of doing something similar.
> I noticed the factory seat mount is sealed to keep water out.
> ...



Garelick quick release track. It locks in place with a release lever.

https://www.amazon.com/Garelick-EEz-Universal-Boat-Swivel/dp/B01K2OVHFU


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 5, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> > fyr4efect,
> ...


Looks like a good system. Thanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## fyr4efect (Nov 9, 2018)

jasper60103 said:


> fyr4efect said:
> 
> 
> > jasper60103 said:
> ...



At 5900 wot 24mph. thing rides nice. Im amazed how well this 20 pushes my 1448 [around 1000lb, eng/boat, batt, TM, gear, me] Still getting some spray from the cav plate end[facing the transom]


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 9, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> ...
> 
> At 5900 wot 24mph. thing rides nice. Im amazed how well this 20 pushes my 1448 [around 1000lb, eng/boat, batt, TM, gear, me] Still getting some spray from the cav plate end[facing the transom]



Yea, that Grizzly is a tank, but rides well on the water.
Good performance. =D>


----------

